# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Histori dashurie

## Letersia 76

HELLO teme interesante ,po postoj nje poezi timen e cila ka subjekt real dhe ka ndodhur ne te ertete.
faliminderit per mirekuptimin!
Kush e ka lexur ka qare ,ju lutem mos qani se eshte shume e dhimbshme!
bye!Poezia titullohet "Drame dashurie"

                              DRAME DASHURIE 

Tek po prisja ne qetesi,ne trotuar me shoket e mi,
U merzita thashe cte bej,valle me ke te bisedoj,
Kur papritur aty prane nje vogelueshe me shikon,
Thashe te shkoj te bisedoj me te ,e pastaj me te te lodroja.

Por, jo pastaj smunda te flas,sepse dy syte e saj plot gaz
Dicka me kujtonin,kohen e shkuar me afronin
Ne syte e kesaj vogelushje,ngjyre qielli si kristal
Gjindeshin syte e EDES, qe kisha dashur, e me vone ishim ndare.

O EDA ku je ti,per pak kohe te harrova
Ty te shoh vetem ty,EDA ti ta dish se sa te dua une prape.
Ju afrova une vogelushes,si e ke emrin une e pyeta
LINDA,LINDA mu pergjigj,me zerin e saj te bute e te lehte.

O moj LINDA bukuroshe me mua a mund te flasesh
As me thua mua ti,ke po pret me kaq lumturi
LINDA e vogel buzeqeshi,une foli e pastaj qeshi
Po pres mamin une tani,te shkojme te lodrat perseri.

Po kush eshte valle mami yt,ti nga syte kuj I ngjan,
Dhe ne balle syte e bukur,te EDES qe dua ti mban
Ja ku eshte mami im,thirri LINDA  e vrapoi
Nje grua e kapi per dore dhe e perqafoi.

Oh ne cast sec ndjeva,syte mu erresuan
Se ne duart e mia pak me pare vajza e ime kish qendruar
Ne te dy ne ate cast si statuja po qendronim
EDA me shihte me inat,dhe ne syte e saj nje lot I bukur vezulloi.
Fryma me merrej me ngulm, shpirti me ish copetuar
Prane meje, fare prane qendronte EDA qe shume e dua.

Si vegim ne ate cast,koha e shkuar mu kujtua
Kur EDA tha se priste femije,dhe une ika e lashe si te huaj,
Shume kohe me pare kisha kerkuar ,ne lagje e qytet
Por jo se kisha gjetur,dhe mundohesha qe ne zemren time ta mbyllja kete plage,
Duke thene se ajo kash vdekur!
Dhe tani pas 5-vjetesh,para meje me qendronte
Duke me pare me cudi,si nje te huaj qe nuk deshiron  ta shikonte.

EDA belbezova lehte,ta dish sa te kam kerkuar
Cdo dite per ty kam menduar,cdo nate per ty kam enderruar
LINDA eshte vajza ime,me thuaj EDA mos hesht me
Me thuaj pra ki  meshire,te lutem mos me ler te vdes.
Ajo me pa e inat,dhe filloj te fliste,
Kete femije qe sot e dashke,pse para 5-vjetesh e braktise.
Na le e u largove,me le dhe me tradhove
Duke jetuar ne vetmi,rrita vajzen femi.

Tani cpret nuk dua te te shohe,largohu ik sa me larg
Shpirtin me, mos ma copeto,20 vjece mu me le,fat te zi e jeten ma nxive!!
Mos valle nuk u ngope e don tja nxish jeten edhe kesaj femije.

Atehere I mallengjyer u ktheva nga LINDA ,hapa krahet me mallengjim
Qe ti jepja pak ngrohtesi,
LINDA I thashe jam babai yt,te lutem te pakten ti
Te lutem mos me braktis,une tha LINDA nuk kam baba
Babai im a vdekur,mjaft thirri EDA ,LINDA,hajde sot ne rruge  helmin kemi gjetur,
LINDA e vogel ne ate cast,mua me inat me pa,dhe filloj te vajtonte 
Mamin e saj te perqafonte .

Shkoj shume kohe dhe LINDEN  se pashe me,EDEN  shihja ne enderr cdo nate,
Veshur me fustan te bardhe,dhe me pyste perseri ,Pse ke ardhe??
Nje dite ne lulishte kalova,si gjthmone me melankoli
Kur pa pritur cte shikoja LINDA ecte ne vetmi
LINDA thirra fort vrapova,hapa krahet dhe  e perqafova,perhere te pare kur e pushtova
Ne kraharorin tim tik-taket e zemres se saj degjova.

Ne duar mbante nje tuf me lule,trendafila gjak te kuq,ne sy cudi kish lot
Valle mos ishte e semure apo kish lumturi plot
Mendova se ne syte e saj,lotet nuk ishin vetem gaz,prandaj I thashe me qetesi,hajde te ulemi te dy bashke.
I ngrita floket e saj kacurrela,dhe e pyeta LINDA  lulet kuj po ja dergon??
Mos mami ka ditelindjen dhe asaj po ja dhuron
Jo tha LINDA  me ze te dridhur, mamit vertet lule po I coj
Por jo per ditelindje po ne varreza po ja dergoj!!!

Mami im nuk rron me,vdiq plot trishtim,tek po vdiste plot hidherim,thirri ku je GONI im??!!
Nuk e di se si ne kembe qendrova,shpirtin se si e frenova,shpirtin qe donte te dilte,sesi e ndalova
Kapa LINDEN I fshiva lotet,dhe me te per dore ne trotuar,kalova dhe per nga varrezat u drejtova
Ne te dale te varezave,ish nje varr I ri ,ku me germa floriri ish shkruar EDA, EDA qe vdiq ne rini!
U afrova dhe u ula, lotet me nuk I durova,varrin filloja ta pushtoja me te puthura ta mbuloja.

EDA- EDA thirra me ngushellim,te lutem ngrihu vetem njehere,  te te shoh ato sy plot zjarr e te vdesim te dy penjehere!
EDA  te lutem ngrihu LINDA  te kerkon,EDA-EDA lotet tane nuk  degjon
O ti dhe dhe I zi,te lutem vetem per nje cast,te lutem lere EDEN te dale,te mos rri aty ne varr.
Pse mes eshtrash e krimbash ,trupi I saj duhet te qendroj,pse valle engjell si ajo sduhet te shohe drite perseri !!

Mire pra kete lutje nuk po ma degjon,mesazhin tim plot me lot,dergoja EDES ne ate bote,dhe tregoj plot me gjate,
se sa shume e dashurova,dhe dhuroj shpirtin tim po se pranoi
EDA e di mire se une ne varr ty te cova,ndaj I lutem zotit shpirtin tim ne ferr ta coje
Deshiroj qe shume shpesh te vdes,qe me ty te takohem,qe me ty te bashkohem
Ne kete cast me lot e ngasherim,ne faqe dicka po luante,ishte buza e LINDES  qe me embelsi  me foli
Babi babi ti mos qaj,shpirtin tim mos e copeto,zemren time te vogel ,ti mos e lendo.fjala babi me tronditi,
O sa shume e kisha pritur,sepse edhe ne enderr kjo fjale me kish ikur,
Ne kete cast,me gishtin e vogel LINDA dicka po me tregonte,sepse loti im e I saj,mbi fjalet e pistafit te bardhe kishin rene!

Mos qaj ti LINDA mos qaj se babai ty do te te marre.mora LINDEN per dore,nga varezat te dy dolem
Ktheva koken menjane sepse dashurine atje kisha lene,bashke me dashurine ,kisha lene edhe shpirtin tim.
Tani zemra per LINDEN me punonte,qe asaj lumturi ti dhuronte,mora LINDEN une per krah,dhe fot e perqafova,
Lotet rridhnin curk,ne syte e saj nje shprese shikoja.

LINDA  LINDA zemra ime,sa fat keqe paske qene
Njehere e vogel pa baba dhe tani je pa mama.

Mora LINDEN per dore dhe I mora nje akullore,por nuk e donte rrinte e shikonte
Po pse nuk e do akulloren LINDA, oh more babi si kur te ishte dhe mami,sa bukur.dhe te tre ne lulishte tani te shkonim,
Dhe ne zemren tone krahe do te merrte enderrimi!

Oh ta dish ti o babi,sa shume mami te donte,sa here te kujtonte me te puthura e lot fotografine tende mbulonte!
Ne ate moment,akullorja LINDES  nga duat sec I ra,dhe filloj pas ne gruaje te vraponte
Mami  mami ti me prit,mami mami ti mos ik,
Kur e pa qe sishte ajo
U kthye nga une me ngasherim, koken mbi trupin tim mbeshteti,ngasherimi I saj me rreshqethi!!

Qe te dy ne trishtim,
Ne krahe te njeri tjetrit rrinim
Dhe yjet lart ne qiell 
Lotet tane shihnin..!!

----------


## RremujeTR

mrekulli kjo qe keni shkruar. e kam lexuar me shume se 4 here dhe ende i kam syte me lot. nje mrekulli e vertete. e hidhur por menyra e te shkruarit e ka bere te tingulloj shume fantastike. me respekt RremujeTR.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

hey o letersia cdo vit  e shkruan ne forum kete ti se e kam mesuar permendesh o burr i dheut,,, shkruaj ndonje te re aman jo keto me lot...

----------


## eliza

waw eshte vertet nje histori tragjike...
mendoj se historine e Edes para se te vdiste e shikojme shpesh ne jeten e diteve te sotme...
eliza

----------


## Bledari

> HELLO teme interesante ,po postoj nje poezi timen e cila ka subjekt real dhe ka ndodhur ne te ertete.
> faliminderit per mirekuptimin!
> Kush e ka lexur ka qare ,ju lutem mos qani se eshte shume e dhimbshme!
> bye!Poezia titullohet "Drame dashurie"
> 
>                               DRAME DASHURIE 
> 
> Tek po prisja ne qetesi,ne trotuar me shoket e mi,
> U merzita thashe cte bej,valle me ke te bisedoj,
> ...


Dhe nje njeriu qe mund ti jene thare lotet, vajton perpara kesaj historie, e kam lexuar dhe rilexuar.
Kjo eshte nje histori nje drame qe do mbetet gjithmone ne pasurine e ketij forumi.
Letersia rrespektet e mia me te thella, me bere te lotoj mbas kaq shume e shume kohesh.

----------


## juliana_86

Vertete,vertete shume hidheruese :i ngrysur:

----------


## maryp

komplimente...shume e bukur kjo histori,dhe shume e dhimbshme

----------


## adidu

Teksa lexova kete histori te trishte dashurie, me erdhi ndjesia ti pergjigjem sakaq me nje poezi te shkurter dedikuar jo vetem Edes dhe vajzes se saj Linda, por tere atyre nenave- vajza, qe kane perjetuar dhe perjetojne histori te tilla.


NJE VAJZE SHTATZANE DIKUR BRAKTISA


- Në poret e trupit më digjet si zjarr,
Ndjenja e shpirtit të shkrumbuar.
Gjinjtë më lotojnë si sytë e drerit të sapovrarë,
Trupi yt nën kërthizë më rritet,
Mitrën pushtove me gjak te bardhë,
E rritet, rritet ne pafajsine e mëkatit.- 
Bërtite  qetësisht atë natë,
Me trup të rënduar nga fara ime,
Me shpirt të lulëzuar nga fara ime,
Mbi shkrumbin e dashurisë që të dogji.
-	Përballë stë kam, në krah stë kam,
Në zemër të kam, në mitër të rris,
Si vuajtje e gjallë e ndjenjës së djegur. -
Bërtite qetësisht atë natë.
Me dhimbje për ditën që do të lindëte,
E mjerë për flakën që të dogji,
E bukur për amësinë që të fala,
E vdekur për jetën me vuajtje që të ngjalla.

----------


## adidu

Loti je në sytë e mi

Loti je në sytë e mi,
e sqaj se sdua të më ikësh 
lexoj gërmëzezat në mesazh.
Gota bosh e vetmisë,
i ka buzët të hidhura  
lexoj fjalëzezat në celular.
Të shkruara nga ty,
Të dërguara nga ty.	
Dridhtas, 
unë loti,
mbi tastierë butonat e gërmave shtyp.
Ngadalë, 
gërmëflakë,
fjalëzjarr,
shkruaj.
Qa e dashur,
më lër të rrjedh në faqet e tua,
mbi buzët e tua të thara të rrëshkas,
nga mjekra e dridhur të këputem,
gotën tënde të vetmisë të mbush,
pikë  pikë.
Buzët e gotës puth,
Hidhësinë me lot shplahe,
Në shpirt më gëlltit,
Që të mos mund të iki më kurrë,
Unë loti i syve të tu.

----------


## ArtaG

> Loti je në sytë e mi
> 
> Loti je në sytë e mi,
> e sqaj se sdua të më ikësh 
> lexoj gërmëzezat në mesazh.
> Gota bosh e vetmisë,
> i ka buzët të hidhura  
> lexoj fjalëzezat në celular.
> Të shkruara nga ty,
> ...




poezi shum e bukur .e mrekullueshme

----------


## adidu

> poezi shum e bukur .e mrekullueshme




shume flm per vleresimin

----------


## Çaushi

> HELLO teme interesante ,po postoj nje poezi timen e cila ka subjekt real dhe ka ndodhur ne te ertete.
> faliminderit per mirekuptimin!
> Kush e ka lexur ka qare ,ju lutem mos qani se eshte shume e dhimbshme!
> bye!Poezia titullohet "Drame dashurie"
> 
>                               DRAME DASHURIE 
> 
> Tek po prisja ne qetesi,ne trotuar me shoket e mi,
> U merzita thashe cte bej,valle me ke te bisedoj,
> ...


*Letersia 76!!!!*

Ka kohe qe diq me prekse nuk ma ka zene syri ......shume e ndjer  te them qe dy here e lexova te dy herat  nuk mund te perballova  ...lotet me mashtruan !!!!!

----------


## [Perla]

Shume shume e bukur . Hidheruese   :i ngrysur:

----------


## sam1r

> HELLO teme interesante ,po postoj nje poezi timen e cila ka subjekt real dhe ka ndodhur ne te ertete.
> faliminderit per mirekuptimin!
> Kush e ka lexur ka qare ,ju lutem mos qani se eshte shume e dhimbshme!
> bye!Poezia titullohet "Drame dashurie"
> 
>                               DRAME DASHURIE 
> 
> Tek po prisja ne qetesi,ne trotuar me shoket e mi,
> U merzita thashe cte bej,valle me ke te bisedoj,
> ...


*Kryeveper fare....ende lotet smund ti ndal...
te lumt, 1000 her te lumt...*

----------


## Cirla

Letersia 76, shkrimi yt i dhimbshur me shkaktoj emocione te forta.... Vertet shume reale, pavarsisht se historia e saj mjaft tronditese!

----------


## Broken heart

Shume shume histori e dhimshme...kur e kam lexuar fillova te qaja...bravo ju qe e keni shkruar..

----------


## Xhemal Gora

DO TE KRIJOJ NJE SHTEG
Floke te thinjur,
iku mosha kur s'e mendonim vdekjen.
Nje dite edhe mund te te le, e di,
pa buje e zhurme, si vdesin te gjithe.
Po ta dishe, dicka do te mbetem,
ne mos paste, do te krijoj nje shteg te vij tek ti.
Neper shkallet e buzeqeshjeve, si ylber,
do te ngjitem te te ndricoj bukurine,
te te largoj hijen e trishtimit.
Perpara gjumit
neper carcaf do te me kerkosh, me kot,
ne hapesiren qiellore te syve te tu,
kaloj neper ylber nga shtegu i shpetimit,
dhimbjen te te heq, me dy pika lot.
Ne zbardhte mengjezi,
ti fli, fli, zgjuar jam une, fli ti.
I dale nga enderrat si enderr,
sapo te celesh syte,
nga shkallet e buzeqeshjeve zbres,
iki nga shtegu nga vij perseri.
                   18 Janar 1996

----------


## olisa

Eh! Jeta esht e till, me merziti poezia ,Dram Dashturie, por keshtu ka qen fati. Ju uroj qdo te mir....

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Këtë histori dashurie që e keni sjellur (shkruar) kam menduar që në një të shtune në Emisionin "Shpirti i lënduar" tek radio-ja ku unë punoj të lexohet , ku njëherit është një ndër emisionet më të preferuara nga ana e dëgjuesve mërgimëtar e më gjerë. Ky është njëri nga shkrimet që mua më preki thell  po ashtu besoj që dhe  dëgjuesve tanë. Do të jetë dicka shumë e mirë që emisioni im do të rritet cdo ditë e më shumë ashtu sic po rritet.



D'o tju njoftoj kur të mbahet dhe t'ju ipet mundësia dhe juve t'na dëgjoni. Po ashtu po pate mundësi dhe na lexon t'pakten t'na thuash emrin që mos të shkoji huq i gjithë ky shkrim sepse më ke lën pa koment.

Me respekt

Art_

----------

